# Overstrength Factor



## knelli (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I'll admit, I'm a newbie at Seismic Design for categories greater than B..... So, let me see if I have this right....

When is it required to apply the overstrength factor?

The overstrength factor should be used when certain vertical or horizontal irregularities apply and is dependent on SDC. ASCE 7-05 12.3.3.3 and 12.3.3.4 outline when overstrength should be used.

Am I missing anything?

Thanks! -K


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 27, 2010)

knelli,

You will use your overstrength factors when you have some sort of irregularity or when called for in the material's seismic provisions. You would also need to use the overstrength factor when designing drag struts with non light framed shear wall systems.

I hope this helps!


----------

